# Pregnancy question



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So I don't keep freaking out I figured I would ask other mom's or mom to be's. I have been having some pain for a few days and it comes and goes. I am not bleeding so I do not think I am miscarrying but it is like cramps but not really. It's hard to explain! My mom said it was things starting to stretch and make room for the baby but I am only 7 weeks. It is not severe pain just twinges every now and again. I go to the doctor on Tuesday but should I be worried? Has anyone else experienced this?
Oh and I think I am too far along for it to be a tubal pregnancy, I think I would have had issues early if it was that. Also it is not isolated to one side it kind of goes back and fourth.  Maybe I am just a worry wort!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if it gets realy bad go to the ER. sarah and i dealt with this a lot. we went to the ER twice cause of it but they said it was normal.
buttt, better be safe then sorry if it gets real def. go in. she's 8 wks now


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you been drinking enough water? Lack of water can cause cramping. You will also get pains from the fact that something it starting to grow in there


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah it is not bad enough to go to the ER but scary. So they said it was normal, that makes me feel better! I have been pregnant before and I carried to 4 months then miscarried and I do not remember anything like this so I was worried.

I have been trying to drink lots of water but slacked off the other day. I will make sure I get plenty of fluids, thanks.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Try to take an easy till you get to the doc's on Tuesday ok!

Relax as much as possible, worrying alot will cause your body to ache more.
I know that is easier said than done, because of what you have been through.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Have you been drinking enough water? Lack of water can cause cramping. You will also get pains from the fact that something it starting to grow in there





MetalGirl30 said:


> Try to take an easy till you get to the doc's on Tuesday ok!
> 
> Relax as much as possible, worrying alot will cause your body to ache more.
> I know that is easier said than done, because of what you have been through.


:goodpost: 2 both

Lisa get plenty of both , rest and fluids. 
I know you are a strong woman and you love working, but if you have been having miscarriages at around that time. You have to take it easy on your body. It can be lack of water, growth, or false menstrual cramps, I use to get those the first 2 months with my last 2 brats.

My first I had a cycle all the way to 7 months lol ... I didn't even know I was pregnant til 6 months ... smh
But yes please rest your self these next few weeks and months are the most delicate ......


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

It's probably your round muscles stretching at the bottom of your belly. It happens when your insides start to shift and everything stretches to get ready for the baby. Sounds normal to me


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's sounds pretty normal like everyone else already said. Definitely take it really easy though and rest a lot, drink plenty of water, and eat if you can. If your worried at all about it just hop in to the doctor and they will make sure it is all OK. It will take the worry away so your not stressing about it.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

its just the meanness coming out. happens to most women.  anything that bleeds 7 days and doesnt die has to be the devil!!! im jk lisa, BUT if i were u i'd be responsible and take my arse to the doc.
Reason i say that, is because like said above, its better to be safe than sorry, when my wife was preg w/ riley they found out that she has a blood disease called anti thrombin deficency #3, which is a condition where the blood clots too much, therefore she had to take shots in her belly throughout the whole preg. and has to take kumalin shots (spelling??) for life.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well the doctor is just a few days away and I have nothing on Mondays so I can relax. My problem is I am so active it is going to kill me to sit still! I hope the doctor clears me to stay active if not...... i will do what he says but it will be hard!

Sunday
Schutzhund from 10am to 1:00
Conformation at the club 1 to 2
Rally 2:45 till 4:45 ( I work my dogs but also help teach this class with another trainer)
5pm -6pm private lessons at a client's house
My truck is loaded with 5 dogs for the day
Monday
School from 10:20 to 12:15

Tuesday
Private lessons at clients house 6-7pm
7:30 utility Obed class

Wed
School 10:20-12:30 pm
Master handling Agility with Vixen 6-7pm
Agility with Typhoon 7:30-8:30pm

Thursday
Rally class with crush 6-7:15pm
I teach advanced Agility from 7:45 till 9pm

Friday 
Private lessons in the pm with clients

Saturday
Private lessons with client 8 am till 9:30
Typhoon's obedience class 10:30-11:30
Riots puppy agility class 11:45- 12:45
Private lessons with clients from 1pm till 4pm

I also am going to start a 6 week puppy class on Mondays next month at the obedience club.

Do you see why I cannot sit still? lol This is only what I have to do around town and does not include the time taking care of the dogs and what training I do at home. I was worried about my business since I do most if the work myself but I talked to the other trainer that works for me and she is going to take my clients when I no longer can. I normally only use her for when I get a movie deal and need another trainer but she is an excellent trainer and I trust her with my business. One less thing to worry about! I was ready to change my lifestyle slowly the futher along I got but I might be forced to dramatically cut back and that SUKCS! {sigh} lets hope the doctor says everything is fine!

Thanks guys you made me feel better about the pain I am thinking it is normal.


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

I would take it easy and pound the water. Even when you think you've had wayyyy too much water. You havent had enough. Its amazing how much you need. Sometimes you just have to relax. I was forced to cut down my activites big time with my pregnancy. My body, as the doc said, was reacting as if this was a 2nd or third pregnancy. I had to cut out the gym and my horses. Things I had been doing for over a year.

Also dont feel bad for going to the doc. It took me a few visits to see that they really didnt mind and it wasnt a big deal. Plus...I got extra ultrasounds. Haha. I had quite a few scares throughout the pregnancy. The stretching also starts earlier than you would expect. It could also be that. Dont be afraid to kick up your feet too. Sometimes you need it. Its a ton of work for your body to creat what needs to be created for that baby.


----------

